# Rylee update my heart is breaking



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee is holding on but he's on borrowed time...They tried Vetmedim and it was too much for him so they're upping the Lasix and if he has another bad spell, they suggested letting him go...
I hope he makes it through Christmas...
It was harder to pull him through this time, so I knew... they said they could try to keep him going again but it's so hard on him and I know he wants to be home with us.. I don't want him to pass at the vet without us there...
Hopefully he will be strong enough to come home this afternoon...:crying 2:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Michelle, my heart is breaking for you. It's so painful to let them go and lose our precious little babies, I know that pain.
It has always helped me to know that dogs don't look at death like we do; they accept it. It's just so hard on us.

I do hope you can spend the Christmas day with Rylee and your family, but if not, move his Christmas up early, nothing wrong with that. I'm praying for him and for you. You need to get yourself cared for as the doctor instructed.

May God bless you all and especially little Rylee.
​


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're moving up Christmas for him , though we hope he's with us longer...


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh Michelle, I am soooo sorry.:crying: I will be praying for Rylee and for you. It is so hard when our babies are suffering. I wish that I could make it all better for him and for you. I am here for you and will be praying rayer:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this, Michelle.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh Michelle, so sorry to read this... You have my prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry Michelle. It is so hard when they're so sick , and you know we have to let them go. My last three dogs all came to that point, and I had to make that decision. Rylee and you are in my prayers. Praying that he has Christmas with you and that you get your surgery done, and have great results!! Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Michelle I am so sorry for what you and your hubby and Rylee are going through. I can imagine the pain you're in right now and it should never be like this at Christmas. We can still hope for a miracle. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

i am so sorry you are going through this. I am glad you are moving Christmas up and you will cherish the moments. Hoping that gives him the spirit to stay with you for many more. Hugs from Florida.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle,

My heart is also breaking for you and Al. I am so very sorry. Spend as much time as you can with him. He is a special little guy and you and Al are great parents. You will do what is best for Rylee. We will be thinking of you all over the holidays. 

Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Once again Prayers are lifted up for all of you and hope that little Rylee makes it. And I personally know how very hard it is for all of you since we lost our precious Angel right before Christmas seven years ago.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Prayers and love are being sent your way.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Michelle, I am so terribly sorry that little Rylee is having such a difficult time. My heart goes out to you and your family during this stressful holiday season.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

My heart is breaking for you Michelle, praying for you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I looked at his paperwork and he was 10 in May,I can't believe I missed a year.. Chemo brain. he's still too young.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't want to give false hope, but he did rally before. I know how much love and compassion you have in your and Al's heart. If it is his time, I hope the passage into the next life is a easy one. But, more than that I hope he rallies.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Michelle I'm so sorry for you and Al. My heart is breaking for you too. I'll be thinking of you and sending hugs and prayers too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope he rallies too, but we don't want too make him suffer, we waited too long with Amy and she suffered, we don't want to do that too him..Sometimes it's so hard to know when to let go.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My heart & prayers go out to & for you & Al Michelle. It is never easy to lose one we love, esp. at Christmas. I trust your good judgment in making one of the most difficult & one of the wisest calls of your life. You will be close to all of as we watch from a distance but still close to you. Take lots of pics. We never have too many! Our love to you both as you watch & wait. Big hugs.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Michelle, I'm so very sorry for you and Al. It's so hard to make the big decision. He will let you know when it is time.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Michelle, I'm so sorry and can 100% empathize with what you must be feeling and what you are going through. My thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry:Michelle if I close my eyes and remember for a moment I tear up, your going through what we did last year with our precious Miss Button's and Bow's, Christmas day was bitter sweet for us, she was so weak, so tired. I just want you to know my heart is breaking for both of you. Our Miss Button's and Bow's went to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge Dec 28th 2013, it's coming up and my heart is breaking. I'm so sorry
I've been praying for little Rylee, you have been through this before it doesn't get easier.
Hugs to you and Al


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Michelle and Al ... I am thinking of you with prayers and love. My heart is breaking for both of you. Riley is so precious.

Your SM family knows what wonderful parents you are to Riley. And, although we might live hundreds of miles apart ... our love for all of you is close in our hearts.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry Michelle. I wish I could be there to put my arms around you and bring you a tiny bit of comfort. Please know, like everyone else, I am keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Michelle I'm so sorry. This is so hard I know. Poor little Rylee. I will continue to pray for him. I'll also pray for you Michelle, for the strength to get through this. I know you want him to make it through Christmas. I hope that is God's & Rylee's plan too. :wub::wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am going to ask Babinka to help Rylee..................... either way! Your in my heart!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee is stable enough to come home. Soon as Al get home from work we will go get him. We're moving Christmas up for him. We're going to make his time left the best.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Michelle, I am glad that Rylee is stable enough to make the trip to be home with you an Al. Give him a gentle kiss and hug from me and Pooh and wish him a Merry Christmas from us :wub: I know that you will make his time left the best just as you have made his life full of love and joy. Praying for you and your baby rayer::heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

have a wonderful christmas with all your fluffs together Michelle. Im so glad he can come home with you. We are sending more hugs and some special kisses for Rylee. Jodi personally kissed each gift he sent to your pups.xo.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry. Will continue to send prayers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maglily said:


> have a wonderful christmas with all your fluffs together Michelle. Im so glad he can come home with you. We are sending more hugs and some special kisses for Rylee. Jodi personally kissed each gift he sent to your pups.xo.


Puppy kisses will make them extra special. Can't wait til Al gets home so wee can go get him..


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so glad he'll be able to come home and that you'll be able to celebrate your own special Christmas. I'm sure you'll be able to keep memories of it always...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> Rylee is stable enough to come home. Soon as Al get home from work we will go get him. We're moving Christmas up for him. We're going to make his time left the best.


 
yes enjoy every moment, every touch, every smell:wub: I'm praying for Rylee to get stronger, God willing


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

oh, I am so glad he is stable now and all can be together tonight. Enjoy your time with him.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear he's not doing as well as we had hoped, but glad you will get to bring him home. Praying for a Christmas miracle for you, tell him we all love him.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for more time for Rylee to feel your love! I'm so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee is home how and like velcro...He's feeling better, tired but breathing better.. We'll just take it one day at a time.:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Michelle, give him a very gentle hug from us. I hope you get more time with him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I'm so happy he's home with you. Great idea to move the holiday up and live every minute with love. :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm glad to hear he's home with you. :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

He's happy now, home with his mommy and daddy:wub: one day at a time Michelle, I'm praying he gets stronger


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so glad he is well enough for you to bring him home. I know you will treasure each and every moment with him.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Our prayers are with you and Rylee. Hugs


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope he is doing well tonight. He really wants to be with his siblings and his mommy and daddy.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I really don't have words...but I send out love and hope for my dear friends.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thinking of all of you. I am imagining that Rylee is snuggled up close to you as I write this. I am so glad that he is home with you.

Please give him a gentle hug and kiss from me.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, hoping that today will be filled with love!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sending love and healing prayers!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Checking in, hope you all had a good night.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Checking in and hoping he did well last night.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hold him tight, dear Michelle. I'm praying for a Christmas miracle.
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

KAG said:


> Hold him tight, dear Michelle. I'm praying for a Christmas miracle.
> Xoxoxoxoxo


What Kerry said! :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

KAG said:


> Hold him tight, dear Michelle. I'm praying for a Christmas miracle.
> Xoxoxoxoxo


Michelle, hope that Rylee had a good night :wub: Give him some kisses and gentle hugs from us. Hope that he is having the BEST Early Christmas ever :wub: Merry Christmas and Lots of Love to you all :wub: Still praying for a miracle rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Michelle, I'm deeply sorry for what you're going through. I'll be thinking about Rylee, I hope that you and he will have very special Christmas, full of love and gentleness.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee had a peaceful nights sleep, he's on my lap right now... We're going to pull so serious couchtime today... time for snuggles...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Good to hear that Rylee is surrounded by love <3


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That sounds great Michelle. Hope you both have a nice restful day.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Michelle, I am not sure what religion you are, and surely don't want to offend you, but being I was raised a Christian, my first thought was that maybe Jesus needs a present on his birthday. A beautiful white fluffy dog may be what he was hoping to receive. I hope that brings you a little peace...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Hugs to you and Rylee.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hugs to you, Rylee and the family.

Here's a song for you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jz706sJMjg


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Michelle, Hope you Rylee, Al and the other little ones get lots of snuggle time together.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am not surprised Rylee had a peaceful nights sleep. He is surrounded by those he loves the most.

Hugs and love to all of you, Michelle. Please give Rylee a gentle hug and kiss from me.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

:grouphug:Michelle sending prayers and hugs your way. Glad to hear Rylee is home. I know he has to feel better just being with you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending more hugs your way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes I'm praying also for a Christmas miracle, I'm so glad he's home just where he needs to be:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We gotta do our Christmas reveal from our special SS angels. I've been on the couch most of the day,,, still in my jammies... Terrible I know.. Rylee has been my couch buddy all day... all the puppers were on the couch earlier but decided to play so it's just Rylee and mommy now..
Christmas is busy tomorrow, unwrap prezzies with the grandson, then go to Al's folks and Christmas dinner.. We're so lucky he's still with us, for how long, hard to say but we're treasuring each day...
He's eating well and sleeping a lot. A little weezy when I hold him but he settles down and is better.
I know he's still here due to all the prayers. That's the best present ever..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle - take it slow and just enjoy him. Take care and lots of hugs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Honey... I've missed all this!! ( I haven't been here much) I'm so very sorry !!! Know my heart is with you as you are going thru this terribly difficult time!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

rayer: God Bless Rylee today :wub:rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thinking of and praying for all of you. 
Xoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

9:27 am here, just made it to the tablet, wanted to check this morning to see how little Rylee is doing. Hugs to you Michelle and Al:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Checking in on Rylee. Hope things are going well.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Checking to see how Rylees doing?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Me too, I hope all is well.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hoping Rylee is resting good this morning.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee is doing well on his meds. His breaths are not as deep as I'd like, but his gums are pink, tongue is pink. He get tired really easy and I have to help him up the stairs... but he doesn't seem to be suffering... He's maintaining so far...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my god, that is so great to hear. Sorry you, Al and Riley are going through so much up and downs.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

That sure is a very best news and may Rylee continue to do well!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank goodness, Rylee is doing okay. A Christmas blessing.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thankful he's had a good day.xo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tonight my family will be here and I am sure I will be exhausted lol
Michelle that's wonderful news, give that boy soft loves from me:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy to hear he is doing ok. A Christmas miracle for sure.


----------

